# how much cardio a week when trying to lose fat but build muscle



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

hay all,

how much cardio shud i b doin?

im trying to lose fat (belly mainly) but build muscle, how much cardio shud i b doin, im currently jogging twice a week, and its bout 2 mile jog each time so thats a 4 mile jog a week, do u fink i shud increase that, goin buy i want to gain muscle but lose as much fat as pos??

any advice wood be very grateful :bounce:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

this is a trial and error procedure...you should experiment so you can decipher what works for you and what doesnt...because your asking everyone a general question...thing is,everyone is different!!!

but saying this...beta-oxidation pathway also lipolysis,should be roughly about 20mins or more to tap into fat for fuel use!!!!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

nice 1 ant, i understand how we are all different, but dat 20min guide line will give me a basic 2 wrk from. cheers buddy


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

I would say that 30 min 3x week at 65% is a good start. Try it for three weeks and see if its working for you.


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

anabolic ant said:


> this is a trial and error procedure...you should experiment so you can decipher what works for you and what doesnt...because your asking everyone a general question...thing is,everyone is different!!!
> 
> but saying this...beta-oxidation pathway also lipolysis,should be roughly about 20mins or more to tap into fat for fuel use!!!!


Good post.

I have done steady state cardio for 30-45mins at 65% of max heart rate for a long time - as sugested by Max - and although it has worked for me in the past I have recently switched to HIIT and I am seeing better results.

I basically do 20mins of HIIT on the treadmill after every weights session, except for legs day where I can usually only just about walk out of the gym ! I start by walking for 3 mins, then fast run for 2 mins, walk for 2 mins, run for 2 mins etc until I get to 17 mins. Then finish by walking for the final 3 mins.

My advice is give both HIIT and steady state a try and see what works best for you.


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

If you move you burn calories but you risk the chance or using muscle as a fuel its its too intense.

Therefore IMO 45-60 minutes walking is ideal, espceaily done before breakfast or after weights.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Would you suggest doing the steady cardio of an evening at a 65% HR even when you are not training? as your glycogen stores wont be depleted. Just interested in what affect this may have on the body. As I understand doing cardio after a weights session is beneficial but would it be the same if doing cardio in the evening even when you arn't training?


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

Goose said:


> Would you suggest doing the steady cardio of an evening at a 65% HR even when you are not training? as your glycogen stores wont be depleted. Just interested in what affect this may have on the body. As I understand doing cardio after a weights session is beneficial but would it be the same if doing cardio in the evening even when you arn't training?


Well a calorie is a calorie and if your in a deficit of calories your body has to get the energy from somewhere to make up for it e.g. fat or muscle. Doing low impact stuff gives it the best chance to take it from fat.

When your still full of glycogen this will get used first then form somewhere else (fat or muscle)....so IMO its not ideal but still ok as your still using extra calories.

I guess if your full you could increase the intensity without risk of loosing that muscle....??

As stated before experiment...


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I did 40mins bike most days a week. If i had other sport I would drop it to 20mins. This equated to about 300 kcals. This week I have changed to 40mins Xtrainer burning about 400 kcals


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I ask because I find it difficult to do cardio at 5:30am and also after a workout purley because of time. If I could do cardio on the evenings that im not training it would work out perfect, but I can imagine this would not be as benefical at burning fat rather than muscle.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Oliver Roberts

Did you go to school? Your spelling and punctuation is shocking.


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Oliver Roberts
> 
> Did you go to school? Your spelling and punctuation is shocking.


upsetting people again?..........and can you lose that pic you thieving gypsie!


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

Goose said:


> I ask because I find it difficult to do cardio at 5:30am and also after a workout purley because of time. If I could do cardio on the evenings that im not training it would work out perfect, but I can imagine this would not be as benefical at burning fat rather than muscle.


IMO you wouldnt be using either fat or muscle as a fuel but the food you have taken to start with. But if it led you to calorie deficit for that day then you would drop fat and IMO mainly fat as your body wouldnt be stressed....

Question is would that slow your growth as you shouldnt be in a deficit when building....but i guess it would slow the extra fat being added...

I dont have a clue tbh! Naturally massively fat, so tend not to bulk as such, just cut!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

j1mshere said:


> IMO you wouldnt be using either fat or muscle as a fuel but the food you have taken to start with. But if it led you to calorie deficit for that day then you would drop fat and IMO mainly fat as your body wouldnt be stressed....
> 
> Question is would that slow your growth as you shouldnt be in a deficit when building....but i guess it would slow the extra fat being added...
> 
> I dont have a clue tbh! Naturally massively fat, so tend not to bulk as such, just cut!


yeah I see well im on cycle and on around 4,000 calories a day. I dont want to cut this as I want to continue growing but would like to shift the excess fat..

Maybe the only way is to get my **** up at 5:30am for cardio!!


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

Best way! The worlds an interesting place at five, espcially friday morning going throughthe town centre, never seen so many rough women falling over....reminds me of Butlins....oh the days!


----------



## walshydj (Jan 23, 2009)

Ive just read through this article which clears a few things up on amounts of cardio

http://www.liftforlife.com/cardioprescription.htm


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

cheers all for the comments, i fink it will be a trail and error to be fair, ill start at 30 mins and see how i get on, mite have to change it about abit, ill let u all no how im getting on.

thanks fo the link walshydj ill have a gander.

lol sorry na my spelling aint that bad i just use slang words as quicker to write it lol.

cheers all for the advice ill note it all down and c what works best, gota lose this fat, but love ot bulk up, so see what happens a


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

walshydj said:


> Ive just read through this article which clears a few things up on amounts of cardio
> 
> http://www.liftforlife.com/cardioprescription.htm


Very interesting article.


----------

